# Do any other CPFers have video game record high scores?



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anybody else here have a world record high score on an arcade video game?

I have (what I believe is still) the record high score on the Venture Line arcade coin-op video game Looping: *2,458,770* set on November 14, 1982; and I found a marquee for this game early this afternoon. It will be *PERFECT*. 





This is the marquee from the top of the front of the game.
This isn't the specific marquee I'll receive; this photograph is for representative purposes only.















And here is some documentation of that record high score.

I also have (or *had*) records for a couple of other arcade games from this time frame (early-1980s):
Star Trek (Sega) *31,054,500*
Krull (Gottlieb) *1,053,000*


----------



## evan9162 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

Not nationally known, but this is my all-time high score in solitaire (draw 3) done about 5 years ago...






Haven't come close since.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

31 _*million*_ on Star Trek? Did you _ever_ dock with a Starbase?






I wasted many a quarter on that game in my misspent youth. Ahhhh, the sweet satisfaction of a well-placed photon torpedo and the follow-up warp pulse to avoid the stupid Klingons' disruptor blasts... The sickening humiliation of having your warp power sucked dry by that @$#!! purple saucer... And Nomad at the higher levels was insanely fast; either you nailed him in the first two seconds, or else you probably weren't going to get him at all...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*



Hookd_On_Photons said:


> 31 _*million*_ on Star Trek? Did you _ever_ dock with a Starbase?...


The first few dozen or so sectors I did (to increase my supply of photon torpedos and increase my shield strength & warp drive time), but beyond that, I'd just waste the Klingon ships with a photon or two and the bonus for surviving starbases at the end of each sector would replenish them.

Every once in awhile, one of the Klingon ships would simply ignore starbases or the Enterprise, so I could take a bathroom break when necessary - allowing the game to run unattended until I came back to the game and wasted the Klingon ship.

I ended my game at 31,054,500 not because I got killed, but because the arcade closed. If I remember correctly, the game was still going when all the machines inside the structure were powered down for the night


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

Well, I don't have any high scores, but I know this guys who's got some high scores in Sonic. (GBA) Watching him play is.... crazy... 
You high scorers are insane. :wow:

Craig, you were one good looking kid back then... What happened? :nana:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

I have had some high scores on several video games 
Frogger-about 100,000
DigDug-about 2 million
galaxian-about 350,000 I think
MsPacman-about 200,000
Guantlet- .... I once played for 15 hours straight and got to where I could play unlimited on 3 of the 4 characters 
there were about a half dozen other games I did well on also.
The stupid arcade kept high scores but a few of mine ended up being
reset and someone else got the high score at a lower rate.

I once won a trophy and an intel intellivision for being the best at Frogger in a 3 minute contest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*



Lynx_Arc said:


> ...I once won a trophy and an intel intellivision for being the best at Frogger in a 3 minute contest


You lucky son of a gun...all I have *at the present time* to show for any of my accomplishments regarding arcade video game high scores is that newspaper clipping (1/4th of a page on page A2 of the Juneau Empire).
If I had received a trophy, you bet your sweet patootie I would have hung onto that!!!


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

MAME


----------



## nemul (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

www.twingalaxies.com looping

your missing craig


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*



nemul said:


> www.twingalaxies.com looping
> 
> your missing craig


I visited that website a few years ago, and they require a video taped record of the high score - and I did not have or have access to a video camera back then. :/


----------



## nemul (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

ahh that sucks!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*

I'm resubmitting my score right now as I type this; we'll soon see what happens.

(Edit, a few moments later)
Ehhhh doodlebugs!!!
I got a screen saying I had to print it out and *send it with a video tape* in order for them to accept the score.
I included the three photographs from the beginning of this thread; but they may not be sufficient. :shakehead:


----------



## nemul (Dec 5, 2005)

your score kills that other guys score they have!


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 6, 2005)

Nope no world records or anything. I'm very good at halo though. I was 26th out of around 8,000 in a nation wide 'demo' turny. Naturally only the top 10 even got recognized because it was just a 'demo' tournament.

I also have some good minesweeper times but nothing near a wolrd record.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 6, 2005)

cool stuff craig do you recall the score used to flip when ya played games on atari?i may of used wrong word but it would go back to zero .i wonder why they did that perhaps cause they was so weak cpu


----------



## nemul (Dec 6, 2005)

i've been playing the PC Halo Demo... and i suck!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2005)

raggie33 said:


> cool stuff craig do you recall the score used to flip when ya played games on atari?i may of used wrong word but it would go back to zero .i wonder why they did that perhaps cause they was so weak cpu


The records I described earlier are from coin-operated arcade video games, not Atari 2600 home video games.

I never played home video games that much - a smattering of Choplifter on an Apple II at a friend's house; Breakout, Tank, and Pong on the Atari 2600 when I lived at the Juneau Receiving Home right around 1980; and Kickman and a few other games for the Commodore 64 in the early-1990s.

I did inherit an Atari 2600 and a few cartridges for it in the early-1990s, but they were lost when I moved in October 2004.


----------



## snakebite (Dec 6, 2005)

i had over 900k on a pacman i own.
i dont know what the record is but unfortunatly the high score was lost when i rebuilt the machine.
i got it free and played it for a while with the hum in the speaker and dim blurry crt.
now that its totally rebuilt and works and looks like new it is a pretty endtable.
i hear these cocktail table units are rare.
had close to a million on a centipede i fixed up for a neighbor.
they moved to az so not sure if that still stands.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2005)

The Atari Centipede coin-op has NOVRAM (non-volatile random access memory) to store high scores among other things; that chip can be written to approximately 1,000 times before it needs to be replaced. So I think your high score is still on the machine.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Does any other CPFerr have video game record high scores?*



The_LED_Museum said:


> You lucky son of a gun...all I have *at the present time* to show for any of my accomplishments regarding arcade video game high scores is that newspaper clipping (1/4th of a page on page A2 of the Juneau Empire).
> If I had received a trophy, you bet your sweet patootie I would have hung onto that!!!



I sold the intellivision for $150 and the trophy broke but is dissasembled and perhaps I will repair it someday. I also got a picture on A2 and while I was playing the game they got my picture thus blinding me and I only had 3 minutes to get as high a score as possible. I thought I had lost because of that. I too have MAME and may one day make a video arcade game machine.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 6, 2005)

Great record, Craig. Very cool. I'm not much of a gamer, but I did conquer Pilotwings 64 and made it to 511,354 in Jezzball. Of course, it took untold hours to do it.

Geoff


----------



## Navck (Dec 6, 2005)

Minimal causlity and maximum units destruction rate


----------



## Trashman (Dec 6, 2005)

The only arcade game that I was ever the best at was Rastan. My high score was 972 thousand and some odd points. I'm not completely sure about this memory, but I may have finished the game on one man, definitely one quarter. I've finished it on one quarter several times. I used to be pretty good at 1942, also.

Edit: Just thought I'd add that I've popped many a game on pinball...The Comet, Adam's Family, some machine that had to do with white water rafting (wild rivers?), and another that had to do with the weather (Cyclone?). My friend and I used to go to the bowling alley late at night, almost every night, and we would sometimes play all night on our first quarter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2005)

On the arcade game Tempest, I got 937,000+ one game back in the mid-1980s - it was a record for a time but it didn't take that long to get beaten.
I made it to Level 84 or thereabouts.
The playfield looked like the one you see on Level 3, but it was colored green.

Let's see if I can find a screenshot of Level 3 or Level 84...BBS if I can find that screenshot...


----------



## cobb (Dec 7, 2005)

Score? I just like doing whats required of the game. I seldom played the arcades for lack of quarters growing up. I wouldnt mind owning one of the remakes target or some company sells. 

Ive mainly played the crap games and system when they were bargains. I had a timex sinclear with the flight simulator. Atari 2600 and a few games from sears surplus, then in the late 90s a grab bag of games from a yard sale. Then NES, bargain bin games at EB. N64 and a few bargain games and lastly psone, war craft 2, command and conquer 1&2, driver, etc.

Anyone recall that episode of seinfield where george tries to take home the arcade game with his high score on it?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2006)

I just discovered that Twin Galaxies has a set of fora, so I registered & posted much of what I posted at the beginning of this thread in the correct forum over there and we'll see what happens.


----------



## geepondy (May 14, 2006)

Craig that is a cool post. We are near the same age and unfortunately I have two left thumbs so the only game I had any moderate success in was Centipede where sometimes I could rack a few hundred grand but that probably took many hundreds of quarters just to get that good. I had a video game wiz friend and at the arcade games, he would routinely turn over games of Asteriods and Pacman after racking up dozens of free plays. He said the same thing, it was all about patterns. I know he had entered a few contests but the object was scores within a certain time period so I assume a lot of video games can be mastered to the point where you can play endlessly as long as you get free "lives" after a certain score. I believe for Centipede it was every 12k points.


----------



## LowBat (May 14, 2006)

I was very good at Asteroids when it first came out. At my local Malibu Grand Prix in Redwood City I would take turns setting the high score with some other guy who would come in during his office lunch break. I still remember his initials on the machine as "HJP", although I never met the guy. I used to win free laps around the track for setting a new record, which was funny as I was to young to drive or use the free lap tickets.

BTW, I always thought you were around 10 years older then me Craig. It turns out I hatched a few years before you.


----------



## Longbow (May 14, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone, other than a child, wasting time on a game. Life is short, use wisely what little remaining time you may be blessed with.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2006)

I was a teenager when this record was set...so I guess I qualify here...


----------



## LowBat (May 14, 2006)

Longbow said:


> I can't imagine anyone, other than a child, wasting time on a game. Life is short, use wisely what little remaining time you may be blessed with.


You make it sound like we're going to die soon so hurry up and be productive. 

My philosophy; no matter how much you accomplish, the end result is the same, so do the things you enjoy and don't sweat the time clock. 

BTW, My favorites were the two player games "Space War" in the arcade and the Nintendo home game "Sea Battle".


----------



## raggie33 (May 14, 2006)

Longbow said:


> I can't imagine anyone, other than a child, wasting time on a game. Life is short, use wisely what little remaining time you may be blessed with.


g thats sad have more funis what i say


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 14, 2006)

Neat article and picture, Craig!

I don't play video games, but I used to be pretty good at those shoot 'em' up arcade games as a kid.


----------

